# what kinda knives



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

as the title states, I am interested in what kind of knives everyone uses, like what type and the function you use it for pictures would rock!

I use a meat cleaver and a killer looking utility knife (I will try to take pictures later of them, they are currently sitting in the sink totally coated in beef rib slime)

I am looking for a better knife for cutting bone if there is one


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

The main things we use are our 2 pairs of kitchen shears, one for bone crunching and one that is more like a pair of scissors for cutting, meat, fat, etc. For bones larger then poultry I either don't cut them and just break them apart at their natural joints(my preferred method, as I don't like having the cut edges) or we use our saws-all on them(we have split calf/sheep legs with it, cut necks, etc.)

I also want a nice set of knives(Tiff-"Huginn" on here has an awesome one she bought off amazon,) however since my husband helps me so much with prep.....well I would prefer to not have to take him to the ER, so we are sticking to scissors and shears right now!!Lol


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We just have one butcher knife we use for cutting the dogs meat. We just keep it really sharp.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We have these 

http://images.knifecenter.com/knifecenter/remington/images/REM18645.jpg

A big heavy cleaver and a bone saw.

Haven't found any shears that I care for but they would probably be handy.

I keep a steak knife in their defrosted meat container so I can cut each meal appropriately and not have to wash a knife every single day.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Abi, you can use a saws-all on bone? Who knew? My boyfriend is going to hate me now.

I use a pair of shears to cut, a cleaver and a shun chef's knife for the most part. Sometimes a fillet knife too.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I do almost everything with a pair of poultry shears I got from Pampered Chef. They are amazing. Other than those I have a regular knife I use just for the dogs' food.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I just use a heavy cleaver and poultry scissors


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we have a big cleaver, a mallet and two henckels carving knives....henckels has a handle and balance that i like. 

we also have scissors, but i don't use them much.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Wow, you guys are equipped, lol! I just use a henckles steak knife and cut everything at a joint.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Abi, you can use a saws-all on bone? Who knew? My boyfriend is going to hate me now.
> 
> I use a pair of shears to cut, a cleaver and a shun chef's knife for the most part. Sometimes a fillet knife too.


Yea, Wayne uses his on deer in the winter. And if we get a hog to butcher, he will use it on that as well.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> Wow, you guys are equipped, lol! I just use a henckles steak knife and cut everything at a joint.



comes in handy when both of us are breaking down a few hundred pounds of proteins.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Abi, you can use a saws-all on bone? Who knew? My boyfriend is going to hate me now.
> 
> I use a pair of shears to cut, a cleaver and a shun chef's knife for the most part. Sometimes a fillet knife too.


Hell ya, it gets a little messy sometimes, but it works, that's how we got the ribs of of the spine of teh venison we got... nice and quick, here is the blade i use for it.. cuts through it like butter. The demo blades "axe" i had from my old jobs 

Milwaukee Tools I Sawzall® Blades I The Ax Sawzall® Blades


As for the OP, i just use kitchen knives for most things, and a cleaver. cheap chicago cutlery that i just keep sharp, works just fine for now.


----------

